# What's my fish?



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

So, for the longest time I only had two fish in my 29 gallon tank - an angelfish and a pleco. Then one of my friends was talking to me about her five gallon tank which (in my opinion) is way over-stocked. She had this one fish that was (at the time) about as big as say... a Sunset Gourami. She was talking about getting rid of the fish and I said, "Oh, he's quite pretty. I've got a 29 gallon tank at home with only two fish in it. Want me to take him? What is he?" She didn't know what he was, but was more than willing to give him to me. He rode home on the bus with me in a tupperware container. I acclimated him to the tank and in he went. 

Since I got him, he has grown almost bigger than my angelfish (who is admittedly a bit of a runt) and he has only been with me for about a month and a half. I still have no idea what he is. He eats EVERYTHING I drop in the tank, and has shown the angel how to be less lazy when eating, which is good. 

I couldn't take a good photo, so I took video instead: 

VID_20110927_071314.mp4 video by mangala666 - Photobucket

Wasn't sure if I could imbed the video in the forum post or not, so I just linked to where it's hosted on my photobucket account. Let me know if you have trouble seeing the video, and thanks for any help!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a green severum


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

*googles* huh, that is indeed what my fish looks like. Oh dear, could get to 10"? oh... oh dear. I guess I shall see how it goes. I mean, I got a runty angelfish, maybe the severum will be a runt, too. (though, considering its appetite and boldness, I highly doubt it.) 

That is what I get for adopting a fish in need. >.< At least I know of a fish store near my place that will take in "orphans" if I need them to.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol, it might end up bigger than the tank you got it from! Usually I don't agree with getting a fish that you don't know what it is but in this case I think it counts as a rescue. Isn't is aggressive toward your angelfish? He looks like he has great personality.


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

Um, not really aggressive... I mean, they do a little territorial display stuff. More like, "Hey, if you come near this algae wafer, I'm going to go one inch closer to you!" and the angel goes, "Hey, I don't even LIKE algae wafers... go for it." and then while they're doing that, the pleco goes, "nomnomnom" and the wafer's gone. no one's torn up.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,Reminds me of how my white clouds were acting yesterday.

Left side of tank:"Im the best male!"*Flare* "No,Im the best,just look at these fins!"*Flare*

Meanwhile on the right side -Female white cloud *Giggle* swims through plants.Male *Giggle* Chases female.

Anyhow,glad you rescued him,he is a cool looking fish.


----------

